# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Huge tank picture



## James English (May 16, 2003)




----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

the making off :

http://www.naturacquario.net/amano/all05/

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Alright! I need a huge house now! I would kill to have something like that in my house!









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

My Gawd... I am truly speachless

[This message was edited by JoneZay on Mon August 04 2003 at 05:00 PM.]


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

My wife would KILL ME! That is amazing...if I only had the house, if I only had the money, if I only had the time, if i only had...well you get the picture...at least i can dream!

Mike

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ya, but you need scuba gear when you need to do some trimming!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Gomer:
> ya, but you need scuba gear when you need to do some trimming!


And that is a GREAT thing!!

GOD I LOVE how the wood comming out of the water looks. Truely AMAZING!! Takashi is my hero.


----------



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, that is absolutely spectacular. I've never wanted to live in a particularly large house as an adult, but the thought of having an aquarium like that one is making me think twice about that.


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

My friend pointed me to this link before http://www.naturacquario.net/amano/

Check out no.5


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

This topic, picture and website were already covered recently.

Check this link and look for picture for additional information.

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=5766067913


----------



## imported_Steph (Jun 10, 2003)

Is that a concrete slab?


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Holy cow, who does the maintanance on that thing? And you better get everything right the first time cause once it's in there good luck getting it out!!! 

Nice to look at though!!!


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Funny thing is that he has created much larger tanks than that, and he has them featured in the 1st and 3rd books. One tank is a solid 18 feet long, and another is 6'x6'x3'.

The tank in this pic is not nearly his biggest. Still, a mega-impressive 'scape, though.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

wait.... how big is this tank then? It appears to be at least 12 ft long. maybe 5 ft tall.... hmmm.... maybe 4 ft wide??? hmm....


----------

